# A reminder to those who preach



## py3ak (Feb 24, 2008)

A goodly example of ministerial diligence, posted on my blog.

Geoffrey Chaucer, _The Canterbury Tales: Prologue_


> A good man ther was of religioun,
> That was a poure PERSONE of a toun:
> But riche he was of holy thought and werk.
> He was also a lerned man, a clerk,
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2008)

Yikes, English has sure changed since Chaucer.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 24, 2008)

That's Middle English, if I remember correctly. Old English is borderline German, or so I've heard.

KJV is considered Modern English.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 24, 2008)

If you try to read it aloud it's easier to understand: somehow pronouncing it makes it click what word Chaucer intended.


----------

